# 1939 Schwinn DX



## PlasticNerd (May 20, 2020)

Looking for an Orig paint first year dx, what have you got?


----------



## Junkman Bob (May 20, 2020)

Maybe this


----------



## PlasticNerd (May 20, 2020)

Looks like a repaint?


----------



## Junkman Bob (May 20, 2020)

No ...OA 
Heres before picture


----------



## PlasticNerd (May 21, 2020)

Wow, turned out great!!


----------



## Junkman Bob (May 29, 2020)

Thanks


----------



## kirk thomas (May 31, 2020)

There is this in NY 2 hours from me.








						1940 Schwinn DX - bicycles - by owner - bike sale
					

1940 Schwinn DX



					albany.craigslist.org


----------



## BFGforme (Jun 6, 2020)

kirk thomas said:


> There is this in NY 2 hours from me.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Post war


----------



## Junkman Bob (Jun 6, 2020)

PlasticNerd said:


> Looks like a repaint?




No Interest in the DX i showed you ??


----------



## bikecrazy (Jun 6, 2020)

That is an incredible transformation


----------



## PlasticNerd (Jun 6, 2020)

Kinda, but I like the before  still seeing what else may be out there !


----------



## schwinnja (Jun 6, 2020)

ANTIQUE,VINTAGE,PREWAR,SCHWINN,DX,TANK BICYCLE,RARE,OLD,RATROD,BALOON BICYCLE  | eBay
					

Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for ANTIQUE,VINTAGE,PREWAR,SCHWINN,DX,TANK BICYCLE,RARE,OLD,RATROD,BALOON BICYCLE at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



					rover.ebay.com


----------



## John G04 (Jun 6, 2020)

schwinnja said:


> ANTIQUE,VINTAGE,PREWAR,SCHWINN,DX,TANK BICYCLE,RARE,OLD,RATROD,BALOON BICYCLE  | eBay
> 
> 
> Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for ANTIQUE,VINTAGE,PREWAR,SCHWINN,DX,TANK BICYCLE,RARE,OLD,RATROD,BALOON BICYCLE at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!
> ...




Way overpriced..


----------



## schwinnja (Jun 7, 2020)

Vintage Arnold Schwinn Ace 26in. Men's Bicycle Chicago  | eBay
					

Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Vintage Arnold Schwinn Ace 26in. Men's Bicycle Chicago at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



					rover.ebay.com


----------

